

Raising Capital Online - The new thundering herd - gaisturiz
http://www.economist.com/node/21556973

======
hoodwink
Was Kickstarter the first crowdfunding website or did they do something
different to go viral? It seems like there is a new startup based on a tweak
of the Kickstarter announced every day.

